# Starcraft Port Forwarding Help



## Owls (Jun 30, 2009)

So I've tried this many times over the years, and have never actually gotten it working. Basically my starcraft game will run 2 players over battlenet with no problem at all. However, as soon as there is a 3rd player, it lags like hell. I've been told, and have read that the fix to this is port forwarding. 

Now, I've gone through the steps to forward ports on multiple computers using my linksys router, but I never seem to get it working. I basically used the instructions found at portforward.com. And to give you an idea of exactly what I did, I'll run you through the steps I took this last time.


My router is a linksys WRT54G and I'm currently using a Gateway Laptop running vista 64-bit (with enough specs to run Crysis, let alone starcraft). The site told me to set up a static ip, so I went through the steps for that.

I used the ipconfig and got the values for the following things.
IP Adress (IPv4): 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS Server: 24.197.97.137
DNS Server: 24.197.97.135

I then went through the next steps setting up the properties for Internet Protocol(TCP/IP). I used the following values.

Use the follinw IP Adress:
IP address: 192.168.1.102 (it said to use a different number for the last one)
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 (this was filled in automatically, but was correct)
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1
Use the follwing DNS server addresses:
Preferred DNS server: 24.197.97.137
Alternate DNS server: 24.197.97.135

At this point my internet was still working, so I figured I did it right. So I moved onto the next step.

I entered in 192.168.1.1 into the adress bar and came up with a screen to enter in the password. I left the user name blank, and entered admin into the password bar. A linksys screen came up . For the sake of me not typing everything out on the screen, I'll post a few picks of what it currently looks like.

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9130/linksys1b.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6968/linksys2.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4391/linksys3.jpg

I then went through the steps it told me to do. I dissabled the "Block Annonymous Internet Requests". and I entered in the information into the first line for the port forwarding using 192.168.102 for the IP adress.

Despite all of this, I still find that starcraft does not run well at all with 3 or more players total through battlenet. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

